# New from Viper Archery Products



## Viperarchery (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*nice*

nice looking finish


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

that is pretty sweet looking


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> that is pretty sweet looking


x2..


----------



## Viperarchery (Dec 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Mary-Kaitlyn (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats awesome! Anyone know when exactly they will be selling them?


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Daughter wants to know if a scope model will be available ???


----------



## Viperarchery (Dec 29, 2009)

The whole Viper Sight lineup, including scopes and stabilizers, will be offered in the pink anodize.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

When are these going to be available? Would go well with all the pink stuff my wife already has.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I Called Viper archery two days ago right when your Company opened up in the morning. The gentleman was very busy. I could hear the phones ringing off the hook in the background and he was by himself at the time. he still took the time to answer my boring Questions. I wish i could remember his name. but i just wanted to say thank you. You new products look fantastic!. :thumbs_up. Those 5 pin sights, Can you add two more pins to make them 7 pin?. I noticed that the first Sight has a tool-less handles compared to the other sight, What model is that?. When will it be out for sale and will it be available in black?. I did not see a specific release date on your site.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

That is SWEET !!


----------

